
Ask HN: Any success story on selling software as AWS AMI? - siscia
Hi folks,<p>I am trying to find new distribution channels for my software.<p>One idea is to create a set of AMI and sell them into the AWS marketplace.<p>Are there any success stories for this business model? Did any of you successfully made money out of it? Any cautionary tales? Something to whatch out for?<p>In the AWS marketplace you can decide how much your AMI will cost in $&#x2F;hours, just like a normal instance.<p>So my plan was to sell the AMY at 5% the cost of the machine.<p>Are there some other approaches?
======
mooreds
Bitnami is one example. I have used them when I needed a quickstart with a
piece of open source software.

~~~
siscia
Indeed! But I was interested from the point of view of Bitnami

